
Ask HN: Review my webapp VEED.IO: Simple video online video editing - sabbakeynejad
Hi HN<p>Im Sabba and I have been developing a simple online video editor for video marketers and content creators.<p>I have been building this because I feel video editing take ages and can be really confusing.<p>I WANT TO MAKE IT SIMPLE AND ACCESSIBLE THROUGH THE WEB<p>I am really pleased to say the product is not in BETA and would love to get your feedback on the product.<p>This is a link to the product http:&#x2F;&#x2F;veed.io&#x2F;<p>Leave your feedback below as a comment or fill out this google form below<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;e&#x2F;1FAIpQLSeRhKBDEXlNcJriogZI_pefKHlAgrduV2iPp9BTmhwKZBkJww&#x2F;viewform<p>Thank you all, as you know users feedback is super important and it will really help me. I am going to spend the rest of the day asking people in cafes to try it out too.<p>Sabba
======
testb
* I tried to access the sample which seems to link to /edit but it just redirects me back to the homepage instantly

* Page takes an exorbitant amount of CPU and crashes the page after ~8 seconds

~~~
sabbakeynejad
Hi testb.

I really sorry to hear that.

What device are you on? What browser are you using?

We use webGL that uses your GPU but it should not crash...

If you let me know you device specs I will try and sort it out.

Thanks Sabba

~~~
testb
Sorry for the late reply - I'm using Chromium Version 67 dev build.
Interesting, I'm p sure other webgl sites have worked fine for me. fwiw I'm on
integrated graphics

------
marketgod
Rather than uploading a video, many times I want to take a video from youtube
and trim it. Then add captions and what not. That might be a way to get users
onto your site.

I use [https://hesetube.com](https://hesetube.com) currently.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
chatmasta
It looks like a really nice start. Great job! The interface is intuitive and
it's pretty featureful.

I created an internal product similar to this once and I know how difficult it
can be. Good work.

